# Digital Film Cartridge?



## kovacs22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Does a digital film cartridge exist, wherein a digital cartridge can be dropped into a film camera that uses a 35mm film? I've heard of one that had its project folded back in the late 1990's ("silicon film" or "efilm"). There's apparently another modern iteration of it, but I can't find much more about it. Does anyone know more about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timor (Mar 30, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Does a digital film cartridge exist, wherein a digital cartridge can be dropped into a film camera that uses a 35mm film? I've heard of one that had its project folded back in the late 1990's. There's apparently another modern iteration of it, but I can't much more about it. Does anyone know more about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It was ever joke only.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 30, 2016)

No, its not possible. A camera would need a lot of changes to be digital. The film plane would have to be a sensor, etc.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 30, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Does a digital film cartridge exist, wherein a digital cartridge can be dropped into a film camera that uses a 35mm film? I've heard of one that had its project folded back in the late 1990's. There's apparently another modern iteration of it, but I can't much more about it. Does anyone know more about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ricoh make a camera system that has interchangeable lens/sensor modules; GXR.


----------



## compur (Mar 30, 2016)

There is/was the "RE-35" which is/was an *April Fool's joke* (like the OP of this thread perhaps?):
RE-35 | Digital cartridges for analog 35-mm cameras

... and there is (or may be) the "DigiPod" which is (or may be) ... well, I don't know:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/digipod#/

Since lens mount adapters already exist that permit the use of many old film camera lenses on digital cameras providing virtually the same end product (a digital image taken with a great old lens), it doesn't seem all that viable an idea to me.

I think I have a better idea: Shoot FILM in your old film cameras!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2016)

the closest might be digital backs for medium format cameras?


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 30, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Does a digital film cartridge exist, wherein a digital cartridge can be dropped into a film camera that uses a 35mm film? I've heard of one that had its project folded back in the late 1990's. There's apparently another modern iteration of it, but I can't much more about it. Does anyone know more about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


For film cameras with removable backs (which is very many top-end cameras) there is no reason why a digital back should not be made. A drop-in cartridge would be much harder due to the detail differences inside a 35mm camera.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

Could it be made?  Yes

Is it practical to do so? No

Even a digital back for 35mm film cameras would not be practical.  The cost alone would exceed the need/sale-ability of such a beast in todays market.  Cheaper, easier to improve/design a digital camera from the ground up than a retrofit for 35mm film gear.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a Ricoh GXR, but no it doesn't take film. Although maybe a cartridge from the back of an old Fotron...?? (Is it April fool's yet?! lol)

It does however have a unit with a lens mount for Leica thread mount and screwmount so I use the same lenses that I use with film rangefinders.


----------



## compur (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, how about an invention that lets us shoot film in a digital camera?


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 30, 2016)

It could be done, but most likely with a small sensor and in the end your cell phone would probably take a better picture.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd venture to say the technology currently exists, but would be so prohibitively expensive at the moment for such a small target population segment to be unmarketable.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2016)

Darn!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2016)

It's all possible.
Though I doubt highly saleable thus a losing business.

If someone really wants to see it come to fruition, then I recommend one bankrolls someone to develop the technology for a specific or multiple bodies.  Then you'd know what we mean.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> the closest might be digital backs for medium format cameras?


Leica made a 35mm digital back to fit R8 and 9 Leica R8-R9 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2016)

C'mon, all ya need is a ComeFundMyIndie-Go!Go!

Well those do actually work for some things, but somebody might have to go win the lottery for this one.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

compur said:


> Yeah, how about an invention that lets us shoot film in a digital camera?


Try the film shelves at any good brick and mortar photography store.  They have lots to choose from.  Cheaper than a device to turn a digital camera into a film camera.


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 30, 2016)

In 2001, the EFS-1 digital film was introduced. That is the company that folded. Their website is still up if you search on the net for it. Technology back then was only capable of 1.3 Mp and only 24 saved photos - a 2016 or later update will probably produce a much smaller/lighter yet greater size (e.g. Gb's) digital cartridge. Here's the article below:

Converting film cameras to digital: EFS-1 The technology that almost was (updated) - INSPIRED EYE


----------



## timor (Mar 30, 2016)

compur said:


> Yeah, how about an invention that lets us shoot film in a digital camera?


One day...  It would be fun...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder if efilm will come in black & white.......


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2016)

timor said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, how about an invention that lets us shoot film in a digital camera?
> ...


No it wouldn't


----------



## gsgary (Mar 30, 2016)

You would be better off with an Epson RD1 , Voigtlander RF with Nikon D70 sensor you have to cock the shutter every shot and it produces wonderful B+W


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

If someone did make it there would be those that would want it in a 110 cartridge for the camera they had 30 years ago.





Of course the Polaroid people would want it for their old Polaroid.





And let's not forget the Minox users.  


 

After all fair is fair.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If someone did make it there would be those that would want it in a 110 cartridge for the camera they had 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd want one for my 4x5...........






After all, fair IS fair!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone did make it there would be those that would want it in a 110 cartridge for the camera they had 30 years ago.
> ...


You are correct, after all fair is fair, they should come for all makes and models of camera.


----------



## cgw (Mar 30, 2016)

A new sensor with every shot. Doesn't film do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

cgw said:


> A new sensor with every shot. Doesn't film do that?



Usually only with roll film.  And not always.  

Sheet film?  Well, you're on your own with that.


----------



## TallDude (Mar 30, 2016)

If only they made a 4x5 sensor. You'd have to do your post work on an 80" monitor. 
Mega Full Frame. Then again those terabit SD cards do get kinda pricey.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 31, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Does a digital film cartridge exist, wherein a digital cartridge can be dropped into a film camera that uses a 35mm film? I've heard of one that had its project folded back in the late 1990's ("silicon film" or "efilm"). There's apparently another modern iteration of it, but I can't find much more about it. Does anyone know more about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Maybe possible to create a camera that scans the film as it passes onto the take up spool 



 (Is it April 1st yet?)


----------



## kovacs22 (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, in the mean time, I guess the next best thing is to use a film to digital file converter. 

But that's a separate unit existing outside the film camera.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 31, 2016)

kovacs22 said:


> Well, in the mean time, I guess the next best thing is to use a film to digital file converter.
> 
> But that's a separate unit existing outside the film camera.


This is the best way then you have negatives that will out live digital

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

